# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Damatın Yemini

## ceyda

Kilisede dugunun baslamasina cok az zaman var.. damat rahibin yanina yaklasip isildiyor.. "Bakin.. size verecegim $100 karsiliginda evlilik yeminimizde birtakim degisiklikler yapmanizi istiyorum.. hani su bana soracaginiz sonsuza dek seveceginize, koruyacaginiza, sadik kalacaginiza yemin ediyor musunuz?" kismi var ya, onu metinden cikarmanizi istiyorum... "
Rahip gulumseyerek basini salliyor ve damat rahibin avucuna $100 sıkıştırıp iceri donuyor...
Ve dugun basliyor... herkes yerini aliyor, gelin ve damat rahibin onunde bulusuyor ve yeminler okunmaya baslaniyor....
Sira damadin yeminine gelince damadin gozleri hain hain parliyor.. ve rahip damata soruyor: "....... esinizin daima bir adim gerisinden yuruyeceginize, her emrini ve dilegini yerine getireceginize,her sabah kahvaltisini hazirlayip ayagina kadar gotureceginize,ve ikiniz de yasadiginiz surece baska kadinlara yan gozle bile bakmayacaginiza yemin ediyor musunuz...?"
Tabi damat bu beklenmedik is karsisinda gozleri faltasi gibi aciliyor..saga sola bakiyor.. bi yutkunuyor.. ve kisik bir sesle:
"E..eee..evet efendim"...
Ve toren sona erdikten sonra damat hisimla rahibin karsisina dikiliyor:
"Bir anlasma yaptigimizi saniyordum!!!!"
Rahip gulumseyerek cevapliyor:
"Esiniz daha iyi para verdi.... "

----------

